# External File Naming by External Editor



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 3, 2019)

I am using TOPAZ Sharpening and TOPAZ Denoise. When I launch either from, the resulting filename is {filename}-Edit. I found this defined under 'Edit Externally File Naming' under the External Editing tab of preferences.

TOPAZ applies it's own suffices when used stand-alone which I'd like to use. I haven't found any place to make this happen. I suspect that LR may need to control the file naming.

Would I would like is for TOPAZ Sharpen is for the name to be {filename}-sharpen,TIF and for TOPAZ Denoise to be {filename}-denoise.TIF

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 3, 2019)

Lightroom does indeed control the file name, because Lightroom generates the tiff and sends it to Topaz. You could create the two different file name templates yourself, but I don't think these save with the external editor presets.

File names are not such a good way of saving this kind of information anyway. Why not create keywords for it and apply the keyword when the file gets back from Topaz. Or use another field, like the caption or title field. Or manually change the file name when it comes back...


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 3, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> File names are not such a good way of saving this kind of information anyway



Thanks Johan but I'd disagree with your observation. I find keeping all the different files created in relation to the original in LIBRARY. Seems LR creates an original TIF copy separate from the original NEF then stacks it with the TIF returned from TOPAZ. I've found the file naming an easy reference point in grid mode. In my case, it was complicated because I was creating a 3 picture HDR so had 3x the number of images to manage.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 3, 2019)

So how would you name a file that went through three different plugins?...


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 3, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> So how would you name a file that went through three different plugins?...



Oh that's easy; {filename}-plug1suffix-plug2suffix-plug3suffix.TIF.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Nov 5, 2019)

Paul_DS256 said:


> Oh that's easy; {filename}-plug1suffix-plug2suffix-plug3suffix.TIF.


Why?

What is the point of having such long names? What is the advantage it gives you? I struggle to see your point here. 

For keeping track of your workflow, the use of keywords is much neater. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 6, 2019)

The workaround, should you wish to use it, is to create an Export preset that renames the way you want, adds to the catalog, and automatically opens the exported photo in the other app. That way you can have a different export preset for each external editor, with the suffix of your choice for each one.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 6, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> create an Export preset that renames the way you want


Thanks for the tip Victoria. I'll keep that in mind. I've only started to use external editors like TOPAZ.


----------

